# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  I have to give back my FBT's please help!

## superphil92

:Frown:  Well I have had fire belly toads for a few months now in a 15 gallon long. They are alive and healthy but for the past month or two they have been croaking ALL DAY I dont mind the sound but everyone in my family find it very annoying. So my dad says I have to give them back  :Frown:  But my mom says she will miss them and I shouldnt, My older sister HATES it. My little sister finds it funny but annoying. So whhat should I do??? :Confused:

----------


## Amy

:Frown:  I'm sorry, I wish I knew a way to help you here.

----------


## superphil92

I never had newts. Maby I should get 3 or 4 fire belly newts.

----------


## Firebelly love

If you really enjoy them KEEP THEM!! I know they can be very loud but try keeping them in a room in the back of the house with the door shut. If you think they are just another pet and are not really attached then its the best to give them back. I think the toads are very sweet and would not dream of giving them away even if someone in the house complained. Another alternative is when they start chirping walk into the room, tap on the glass, turn some lights on, make a LOUD NOISE, whenever I do any of those things they stop barking. Hold on to your babies forever!!  :Smile:  

*Sorry I'm a froggy freak!!

----------


## artes

Shut the door, or run a radio in the room that constantly plays like, classical music or something.

----------


## GreenTreeFrog14

no dont give them away when i got my tree frog he also started croaking but he stopped after a month thats just there mateing season,the coraking will stop after a while.

----------


## Don

I'd keep them.  You can hear my Whites all the way down the block some nights and I sleep right through it.  Even my wife puts on a smile while sleeping when they start sounding off.

Tell the ones who are not enjoying the chatter that ear plugs are cheap.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> Well I have had fire belly toads for a few months now in a 15 gallon long. They are alive and healthy but for the past month or two they have been croaking ALL DAY I dont mind the sound but everyone in my family find it very annoying. So my dad says I have to give them back  But my mom says she will miss them and I shouldnt, My older sister HATES it. My little sister finds it funny but annoying. So whhat should I do???


see if your mom will divorce your dad  :Wink: 




> If you really enjoy them KEEP THEM!! I know they can be very loud but try keeping them in a room in the back of the house with the door shut. If you think they are just another pet and are not really attached then its the best to give them back. I think the toads are very sweet and would not dream of giving them away even if someone in the house complained. *Another alternative is when they start chirping walk into the room, tap on the glass, turn some lights on, make a LOUD NOISE, whenever I do any of those things they stop barking*. Hold on to your babies forever!!  
> 
> *Sorry I'm a froggy freak!!


 :EEK!:  yes, stressing them out will certainly keep them quiet  :Mad: 




> гонки скачатьскачать мобильный агент для смартфоновскачать асю на смартфон бесплатноskypesetupскачать флеш плеер последний скачать бесплатно программу фотошоп opera mini 11 скачать бесплатноскачать counter strike condition zeroскачать игру пазлскачать скайп 4аллоды онлайн скачать скачать рыбалку бесплатно темы на samsung s5230 скачать бесплатноскачать антивирус касперского 2010скачать бесплатно игры для нокиа 5230скачать игру гта 4скачать картинки для телефона скачать бесплатно песню вельвет продавец кукол детские игрыэро игры скачать бесплатноруки вверх алешка скачатьонлайн игры бесплатнаскачать агент для компьютера скачать музыку бесплатно noize mcопера мини 4антивирусные программы скачатьлошади игра онлайнскачать бесплатно песню виа гра день без тебяскачать программу в контакте скачать бесплатно картинки на пкигры онлайн бесплатно маджонгскачать оперу мобильного бесплатноскачать опера мини5скачать opera mini windows mobile скачать бесплатно без регистрации игру zuma скачать мини игры полная версиятелефоны верту ценыаська мобильнаяскачать бесплатно новый браузерскачать ася для телефона игры с регистрацией скачать карты для cs 1.6виндовс 8скачать бесплатно игры на нокия 5130бесплатно скачать картинки для мобильного телефонаскачать windows 7 бесплатно программы для нокиа 5230 скачать бесплатно скачать мобильный агент версии 3.7программа караокеdaemon tools для windows 7 скачатьскачать flash player на телефонскачать powerpoint бесплатно лучшие игры для телефона скачать бесплатноshockwave flashскачать opera на телефонвсе про телефонымарио играскачать бесплатно песню из реальных пацанов


i could not agree more  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> I'd keep them. You can hear my Whites all the way down the block some nights and I sleep right through it. Even my wife puts on a smile while sleeping when they start sounding off.
> 
> *Tell the ones who are not enjoying the chatter* that ear plugs are cheap.


too go and.............

 :Fight me!:

----------


## superphil92

Thanks i'm keeping them my dad just looked at them and thought that why would he gve upsuh beautiful creatures

----------


## artes

Awesome.   :Smile:

----------


## Froog

Glad to hear it!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## JimO

In the interest of family peace, if newts or other less noisy frogs would give you the same satisfaction, then I'd suggest trading them in for another amphibian.  Another alternative is to swap the males for all females.  If you weren't planning to breed them, then you could still have FBTs without the croaking.

----------


## heyjude2200

That's wonderful...before long they'll enjoy the sound of them.

----------


## Griffin

Nice!

----------

